# Question Regarding Board Bag Storage



## dylanmcnamara (Dec 30, 2012)

So... it's that time of the year again, I recently moved and put my board bag in the garage and kind of forgot about it. This is a mistake I won't make again. Decided to take a look this evening and found all sorts of spiders and their wonderful egg sacks and who knows what else all over. I extracted all the egg sacks and got rid of them, but there is all sorts of stuff still running around on it that I couldn't possibly kill one by one. Long story short, anyone else have some experience with a similar situation? What did you do? Don't know if there is a product I can get and just blast the bag with it or what. I thought about just covering it in raid or something of the like and just letting it air out/dry, but I don't really want to do this considering there is a bunch of gear sitting inside of it. Who knows though, could be my best option.

Any help/incite would be appreciated.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

You mean you're afraid to open the bag because of the spiders? Just hose it all down would be my guess.


----------



## dylanmcnamara (Dec 30, 2012)

f00bar said:


> You mean you're afraid to open the bag because of the spiders? Just hose it all down would be my guess.


Hahaha nah, just don't wanna track it into the house until I've gotten rid of the problem. Probably not a bad idea though; hose it down, get my shit out, and then blast it with raid.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

This really creeped me out. I've gotta check my gear now. I'd try some less caustic measures before Raid. 

I use a Permethrin clothing spray by Sawyer on my camping gear. It's natural, and it really works well.

There's a bomb that isn't incredibly nasty that comes to mind: BASF Pyrethrum TR Fogger. People use these in grow rooms with good effect.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Eh, I'd just take it in and toss it under your bed.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

might have to toss it in the bonfire


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Leave that shit outside.........by the time you need it...........little bastards will be frozen........


----------



## dylanmcnamara (Dec 30, 2012)

basser said:


> might have to toss it in the bonfire





mojo maestro said:


> Leave that shit outside.........by the time you need it...........little bastards will be frozen........


Lol these are what I imagined most of the responses would be like. I reckon letting them freeze isn't too bad of an idea, although I don't know if Tulsa gets quite cold enough to do this until pretty deep into the winter season.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Move...Tulsa is a shit hole with spiders and ORU...is the tower of power still there? What self respecting snowboarder lives in Tulsa. There's probably more vertical drop going down into your tornado shelter basement than in all of OK.

Used to live in Nebraska...Go Big Red


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Lucky you don't live in Australia and have a funnel web attack you. These babies are pretty aggressive and super deadly.


----------



## dylanmcnamara (Dec 30, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Move...Tulsa is a shit hole with spiders and ORU...is the tower of power still there? What self respecting snowboarder lives in Tulsa. There's probably more vertical drop going down into your tornado shelter basement than in all of OK.
> 
> Used to live in Nebraska...Go Big Red


From Dallas, but work brings me to Tulsa these days. It's actually done a lot of growing up in the last few years and is a pretty decent place to live believe it or not, it's not Dallas, but it's not bad. I miss the days of Nebraska being in the Big 12.. Boomer.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Take it out in the sun and brush it off? Hear spiders love sun.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

dylanmcnamara said:


> From Dallas, but work brings me to Tulsa these days. It's actually done a lot of growing up in the last few years and is a pretty decent place to live believe it or not, it's not Dallas, but it's not bad. I miss the days of Nebraska being in the Big 12.. Boomer.


I miss the Big 8 and times of playing the Sooners, Cowboys, Longhorns, Aggies and occasionally SMU...as a kid grew up during Devaney and have great memories of the Sooners/Husker match ups at Thanksgiving weekends. Was going to UNL during the Osborne era...to which, at times, Osborne drove me nutz..."put that frick'n ball in the air."


----------



## dylanmcnamara (Dec 30, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I miss the Big 8 and times of playing the Sooners, Cowboys, Longhorns, Aggies and occasionally SMU...as a kid grew up during Devaney and have great memories of the Sooners/Husker match ups at Thanksgiving weekends. Was going to UNL during the Osborne era...to which, at times, Osborne drove me nutz..."put that frick'n ball in the air."


I play the Malcolm Kelly locker room freestyle before every game day to get ready/hyped hahah


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Just bring it inside. The spiders will eat any other bugs that make in inside.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Spider gave me the herpe.........yep..........a herpe infested spider....bit me......and gave me herpes.......


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

mojo maestro said:


> Spider gave me the herpe.........yep..........a herpe infested spider....bit me......and gave me herpes.......


Probably crabs as well; might be too late already!


----------



## RkyMtn (Jan 11, 2011)

My Shop Vac has been eating spiders since the day i bough it. I'd use a vacuum and then pull stuff out with tongs and hose them down. Spiders aren't a problem UNLESS they are Black Widow or Brown Reculse. So, if you aren't sure, just vacuum them.


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

RkyMtn said:


> My Shop Vac has been eating spiders since the day i bough it. I'd use a vacuum and then pull stuff out with tongs and hose them down. Spiders aren't a problem UNLESS they are Black Widow or Brown Reculse. So, if you aren't sure, just vacuum them.


Especially in Tulsa. Not worth it to go by hand. Brown Recluse ("Fiddleback" from my region) are everywhere!


----------



## dylanmcnamara (Dec 30, 2012)

RkyMtn said:


> My Shop Vac has been eating spiders since the day i bough it. I'd use a vacuum and then pull stuff out with tongs and hose them down. Spiders aren't a problem UNLESS they are Black Widow or Brown Reculse. So, if you aren't sure, just vacuum them.





Flavor_James86 said:


> Especially in Tulsa. Not worth it to go by hand. Brown Recluse ("Fiddleback" from my region) are everywhere!


Had a run in with a Brown Recluse once before in my day, it's all fun and games until your skin starts rotting away.

Don't worry everyone else, I emerged victorious against the spiders and other critters. I'm sure you were all so worried.


----------



## mrbluu (Sep 10, 2019)

Craig51 said:


> Lucky you don't live in Australia and have a funnel web attack you. These babies are pretty aggressive and super deadly.


I'm more concerned about redback spiders and drop bears [emoji16]


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

dylanmcnamara said:


> Had a run in with a Brown Recluse once before in my day, it's all fun and games until your skin starts rotting away.
> 
> Don't worry everyone else, I emerged victorious against the spiders and other critters. I'm sure you were all so worried.


I'm from Eastern OK and have my fair share of run ins with them as well. WE always fumigated the house in Spring and had touch up exterminator visits through the end of summer to help keep them under control. They seem to be pretty resilient though. I can't imagine what their presence would have been like if we didn't take those steps


----------

